# Briggs and stratton engine



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a Briggs and Stratton engine that im rebuilding for my school project. It has the extended cam shaft that extends out the crankcase. What are these called? It was made in 1978 december 12

Model# 130292
Type 0141 06
Code 78121206

Thanks


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

not bad 6 hp


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I have a Briggs and Stratton engine that im rebuilding for my school project. It has the extended cam shaft that extends out the crankcase. What are these called? It was made in 1978 december 12
> 
> Model# 130292
> ...


roller rockers ?>???


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

nope yer wrong 5 horse


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *nope yer wrong 5 horse *


the last 2 no# in code is the HP and you got 6


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

hmm it says on the engine 5 horse brb i gotta check


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

got any pics


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

nope... the number is correct but on the flywheel cover where it has the model numbers and type and code says 5 horse power


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the sticker much be wrong in the sticker on the fly wheel cover with the code


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

no the code is stamped in


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wait! i got a book that tells m what all the numbers mean brb let me get it


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

13 cubic inch havent found no horse power tho


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

design series 0 horizontal shaft Diaphragm carb pneumatic governor 

pulsa jet carb
plain bearing 
auxiliary drive < thats my answer i bet lol
rewind starter


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey farmmis does it look some thing like this


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and the code and others are here


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

kind of


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

but kinda not


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well what does your book say


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

it dont say nothing about horse power


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok there is some thing messed up in that motor


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

had it bored out .010 over


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

grandpa dropped sum sand down there. dont ask y lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'm sorry but what sand lol tell me more


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

well idk just sum sand or w/e got dropped in by accident as he was workin on it


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thats funny and it still runs


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

o yeah it runs good but piston was about to go out so im rebuilding it


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

whats look do it well and get lot of pics


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I will im getting pics of My odyssey too as it sits torn apart


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I will im getting pics of My odyssey too as it sits torn apart *


do you got any pics of it now


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

nope but that avatar looks exactly like it


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *nope but that avatar looks exactly like it *


what avatar ????????????????


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

u know the picture to the left under everyones names


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

your pic


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You two want to chat use the PM feature.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok we will thanks


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

okay sorry


----------



## manioso (Jan 31, 2005)

You've got a 5hp 13 CID engine. Briggs didn't bump them to 6hp until the early 90's with the Power Bilt line.

The extended camshaft is for auxiliary power. It rotates reverse to crankshaft rotation, at half speed, and is rated for 1/2 HP.

Commonly used on rototillers to provide reverse. Briggs also did similar on smaller vertical engines to provide power for self propelled rotary mowers.


----------

